# MCR/Annual wellness/EKG



## mcgraws (May 5, 2011)

If I bill 99213-25, 93000, 82270 and G0438. Medeicare will pay for all except the 93000 correct. They include that in the wellness procedure.

Thanks
Tonya


----------

